# Samsung L85 underwater housing



## peterbj7 (Feb 28, 2008)

Doesn't seem like the right forum for this but I can't find a better.

The Digimax L85 is a surprisingly good 8.1mp compact available for not a lot of money.  I'm getting remarkably good results from mine, alongside by Canon 5D.

But does anyone know of a housing to use it for diving?  I think it would give excellent results down there but I haven't been able to find anyone making a housing.

Also, does anyone know of a forum dedicated to underwater photography?


----------

